# Burnt saucepan - help needed



## delicagirl (Dec 23, 2017)

Hello all  - i have some Stellar saucepans  which are stainless steel and REALLY thick bottoms.....    i left one on  accidentally when out yesterday and i came back to an utterly black hardened mess inside the pan.  in the past i have done this once or twice and have simply soaked it in water and used a non-steel pan scrub over a few days and it came off.   But this time it seems to be irremovable......      i have had them 30 years but they still look as good as new and are the best kitchen equipment i ever bought. 

any ideas from our culinary experts please ?   thank you


----------



## yorkieowl (Dec 23, 2017)

Try vinegar and baking soda.
Boil vinegar in pan remove from heat add baking soda, should come off easily if it doesn't make a paste of water and baking soda, leave to soak and try again.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 23, 2017)

Put water in the pan put on heat as it warms up gently scrape with a wooden spoon
Alternatavly
Scrub with a non-abrasive sponge to remove the stains. - If you don't have Barkeeper's Friend: Fill the bottom of the pan with water, then add 1 cup of vinegar and bring to a boil. Remove from the heat and add 2 tablespoons of baking soda as suggested by Yorkieowl

Alf


----------



## harrow (Dec 23, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> Hello all  - i have some Stellar saucepans  which are stainless steel and REALLY thick bottoms.....    i left one on  accidentally when out yesterday and i came back to an utterly black hardened mess inside the pan.  in the past i have done this once or twice and have simply soaked it in water and used a non-steel pan scrub over a few days and it came off.   But this time it seems to be irremovable......      i have had them 30 years but they still look as good as new and are the best kitchen equipment i ever bought.
> 
> any ideas from our culinary experts please ?   thank you



Leave it to soak for a couple of days and if is still no good the off to the charity shop and get a new one.

It could have been alot worse you could have burnt the house down.

:idea::idea::idea:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 23, 2017)

I just use a scraper ... stainless steel therefore I assume it doesn't have a non-stick coating


----------



## witzend (Dec 23, 2017)

Wire brush on a electric drill gone in minutes,Any deep scores polish out with fine wire wool


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 23, 2017)

witzend said:


> Wire brush on a electric drill gone in minutes,Any deep scores polish out with fine wire wool





sounds a bit excessive !!!    i dont love it that much......  lol !!



being an idle  layabout the various  "soaking "   options sound like my first port of call...    !!!


----------



## Haaamster (Dec 23, 2017)

Did you go out or were you get distracted by a DVD, be honest


----------



## Deleted member 56979 (Dec 23, 2017)

*Burnt saucepan*



Haaamster said:


> Did you go out or were you get distracted by a DVD, be honest


Put some washing powder in pan half fill with hot water leave for couple of hours, then normal wash works a treat


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 23, 2017)

Haaamster said:


> Did you go out or were you get distracted by a DVD, be honest





Sherlock Holmes  ....    you've sussed me out haamy ......  c:


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Dec 23, 2017)

If you decide to use a scraper or a drill powered wire brush, they must be made from stainless steel or you'll introduce iron molecules into the surface & the base might start to rust!

So I recommend the washing powder or vinegar & baking soda methods already mentioned.

Happy christmas, Phill


----------



## colinm (Dec 23, 2017)

Baking Soda(bi carb) is probably your best bet, check the base of pan for distortions, last time gf did this the stainless 'bubbled' where the ali core had expanded.


----------



## Rod (Dec 23, 2017)

chairman said:


> Put some washing powder in pan half fill with hot water leave for couple of hours, then normal wash works a treat



I would suggest this and maybe boil up and leave to soak with washing powder


----------



## runnach (Dec 23, 2017)

Baking soda ideas normally work, Never heard Hairydogs solution before but seems viable to me

Alas don't chuck the pan out, fashion a little trivet for the bottom and a lid that fits, pop in a couple of split teabags and you have tea smoked trout and salmon beckoning ...

Silver lining to every cloud and all that (allegedly )

Channa


----------



## mark61 (Dec 23, 2017)

You had my attention at the "REALLY thick bottoms" bit. 

Another vote for dishwasher tablet method.


----------



## Lee (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm with Hairydog hot water and a dishwasher tablet if it's really bad leave it overnight to soak and the a nylon pan brush should remove the burnt material.
It's always worked for me.
Good luck.


----------



## Lee (Dec 23, 2017)

time4t said:


> If you decide to use a scraper or a drill powered wire brush, they must be made from stainless steel or you'll introduce iron molecules into the surface & the base might start to rust!
> 
> So I recommend the washing powder or vinegar & baking soda methods already mentioned.
> 
> Happy christmas, Phill



Please don't use stainless steel on stainless steel you can weld it together, as from past experience stainless can cold weld.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 23, 2017)

Another vote for baking soda and vinegar. Just cleaned my glass oven door this morning with it. Granted it wasn't baked on gunge, but I had it clean in no time.


----------



## rockape (Dec 23, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> Hello all  - i have some Stellar saucepans  which are stainless steel and REALLY thick bottoms.....    i left one on  accidentally when out yesterday and i came back to an utterly black hardened mess inside the pan.  in the past i have done this once or twice and have simply soaked it in water and used a non-steel pan scrub over a few days and it came off.   But this time it seems to be irremovable......      i have had them 30 years but they still look as good as new and are the best kitchen equipment i ever bought.
> 
> any ideas from our culinary experts please ?   thank you


What's a saucepan?


----------



## saxonborg (Dec 23, 2017)

hairydog said:


> Simmer a dishwasher tablet for half an hour



Does this work for discoloured enamel in cast iron pans?


----------



## Lee (Dec 23, 2017)

saxonborg said:


> Does this work for discoloured enamel in cast iron pans?



I haven't tried it but the only thing that might happen is if there is any exposed cast iron showing, it will turn it rusty.


----------



## Lee (Dec 23, 2017)

rockape said:


> What's a saucepan?



It's what other people put the contents of tin cans in to warm them up.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 23, 2017)

I had been given burner rods to clean which had hard black carbon,i soaked then in cellulose thinners and it  was soft in the morning and wiped of with a cloth.


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 23, 2017)

i rooted in the cupboards earlier and all i had was washing powder, so i boiled some in the burnt saucepan, then left it to simmer for a couple of hours and it was like a miracle.   The burnt on food was jet black, hard as rock, and about 1/4" thick....    and its pretty well all come off the bottom of the pan and i will leave it soaking *off the cooker* overnight and then have  go with the panscrub in the morning ....    many thanks....   these little tips n hints are brill....   :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Antony (Dec 23, 2017)

Best thing to do is bin it.

You will never have to look at it again!

Then buy the same pan again?

If it last 30 years.

You will not care.


----------



## izwozral (Dec 23, 2017)

Tip I always follow:

Never leave saucepans unattended.

Just being helpful like.:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:







Easily done Delish.
It's all part of being a woman.



Woooooossshhh, I'm off.


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Dec 23, 2017)

Lee said:


> Please don't use stainless steel on stainless steel you can weld it together, as from past experience stainless can cold weld.



Yes indeed, but you would need a fair bit of weight & speed to do it, so put some water in it first, use a slow speed & don't press to hard.

I use stainless drill powered brushes when i'm welding & you have to be careful or they'll ruck the surface up.

Oh & don't use a mains powered drills, as they are to fast & to sparky:scared:

Phill


----------



## Tbear (Dec 24, 2017)

If there was any grease or fat involved in what was in the pan I would first soak in warm water with a teaspoon of Caustic Soda in it. Turns the fat into soap. Quick rinse then boil some soapy water in it. Wooden scraper then possible the dishwasher tablet treatment to make it bright and shiny.

Failing that I would just use it batter the next idiot that decides to stop with their trolley sideways on and have a nice chat with their friends in front of me in Sainsburys. Then pick up a new pan while I am in there. 

Richard


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 24, 2017)

Tbear said:


> If there was any grease or fat involved in what was in the pan I would first soak in warm water with a teaspoon of Caustic Soda in it. Turns the fat into soap. Quick rinse then boil some soapy water in it. Wooden scraper then possible the dishwasher tablet treatment to make it bright and shiny.
> 
> Failing that I would just use it batter the next idiot that decides to stop with their trolley sideways on and have a nice chat with their friends in front of me in Sainsburys. Then *pick up a new pan* while I am in there.
> 
> Richard



Hi Richard  -  i have had these 4 pans for over 40 years -  they cost £88 then !!!  they are the best investment i have made in the kitchen. They are called Stellar and are still on sale today -  they are not too heavy, but have really thick bases and its possible to put them on the stove, get the base hot then switch them off, put veggies in and steam them without any water at all - it does take ages though.

Mine still look as shiny as the day i bought them - even after i have burnt all of them at different times.


----------



## harrow (Dec 24, 2017)

Tbear said:


> Women that decides to stop with their trolley sideways on and have a nice chat with their friends in front of me in Sainsburys.
> Richard



Richard,

women are taught at school to spread their trolley and stretch and their arms across any open space in a supermarket,

most frustrating,

and no I am not joking.


----------



## Tbear (Dec 24, 2017)

harrow said:


> Richard,
> 
> women are taught at school to spread their trolley and stretch and their arms across any open space in a supermarket,
> 
> ...



I wondered where that was going for a minute

Richard


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 24, 2017)

harrow said:


> Richard,
> 
> women are taught at school to* spread their trolley and stretch and their arms* across any open space in a supermarket,
> 
> ...



tis an ancient trick to stop men getting out of xmas shopping......


----------



## Minisorella (Dec 24, 2017)

izwozral said:


> Tip I always follow:
> 
> Never leave saucepans unattended.
> 
> ...



Brave man!!! :ninja:


*Tip 2*
Give up cooking... no-one ever had a burnt pan from a takeaway order and it saves on fuel :rabbit: Hmmm, I might even try takeaway myself one day :rolleyes2:


----------



## mossypossy (Dec 24, 2017)

Drink a bottle of vodka and then wee in the pan.

Works a treat.


----------



## Tbear (Dec 25, 2017)

Success???

Richard


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 25, 2017)

Tbear said:


> Success???
> 
> Richard




Yup - Most of the thick black stuff is gone  -  there are a few shreds of black burn food left and i am going to give it another go with the boiling washing powder treatment and then a gentle brillo pad with lots of soap and hopefully it will be back to normal for the sprouts


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 25, 2017)

mossypossy said:


> Drink a bottle of vodka and then wee in the pan.
> 
> Works a treat.



i think someone else cornered that market mossy


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 25, 2017)

*Funniest thing I have seen*



delicagirl said:


> tis an ancient trick to stop men getting out of xmas shopping......



In a supermarket...
Youngish woman seemingly not short of a penny or two (Waitrose)
3 or 4 year old boy on Trolley with her
Young boy picks up a chocolate bar..
Mother says no and puts it back.
Then starts gassing to others
Young boy picks up the chocolate bar again from shelf
AND hides it under other items in the trolley..

That boy will make a fortune when he is older
Devious and clever... and inventive

Maybe a bit like Alan Sugar or Richard Branson !


----------



## Minisorella (Dec 25, 2017)

hairydog said:


> Takeaways are a way to build up your resistance to all sorts of bugs too. Or alternatively you could *give up bothering to wash your pans*.



Temping thought but I could never abandon washing up. I'm renowned as a  cleaner of anything that doesn't move away fast enough and my Marigolds  and and I are like this 
 :lol-049:
Yes, it's important to build up a good immune system HD :raofl: Come to think of it, the bout of food poisoning I had from takeaway once helped make me the woman I am today :rabbit:



Have a great Christmas everyone! I'm off to play with my little grandot now :wave:


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 25, 2017)

*Young children*



Minisorella said:


> Temping thought but I could never abandon washing up. I'm renowned as a  cleaner of anything that doesn't move away fast enough and my Marigolds  and and I are like this View attachment 60293 :lol-049:
> Yes, it's important to build up a good immune system HD :raofl: Come to think of it, the bout of food poisoning I had from takeaway once helped make me the woman I am today :rabbit:
> 
> 
> ...



Do not go out and play in the dirt anymore.
That used to build up immunity.

I could say "I am sick of this thread"...however


----------



## Deleted member 67070 (Dec 26, 2017)

I’ve had success with half a dishwasher tablet ground to dust in a pestle and mortar (why don’t they sell the powder form now?) added to the pan, then enough warm water to cover the stain. Leave to soak for a few hours then tease off any remaining crud with one of those green pan scourer jobs. Be patient!


----------



## Herbenny (Jan 23, 2019)

Someone gave me a tip about cleaning out the trays in my oven 
And it was to leave all the trays wrapped in foil in soak in the bath with hot water and dish washer tablet and with an hour or two they shine up like new! I couldn't believe it when it actually worked. no more scrubbing and works a treat!! 
The down side is scrubbing your bath afterwards


----------



## n brown (Jan 23, 2019)

when i burnt the carrots i threw the ruined pan out the door to be disposed off . during the night , the village dogs used their raspy tongues to bring it up like new.
they also ate a very smelly nappy


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Jan 23, 2019)

yorkieowl said:


> Try vinegar and baking soda.
> Boil vinegar in pan remove from heat add baking soda, should come off easily if it doesn't make a paste of water and baking soda, leave to soak and try again.



Plus lemon juice and heat gently.


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 23, 2019)

If all fails ,stainless steel scowering wire pad


----------



## REC (Jan 23, 2019)

I had a similar issue a couple of years ago, tried various methods which sort of worked. Lost the will, and put the pan outside ( wintertime) next morning the heavy frost had fallen and when defrosted the pan was sparkling clean! Have done this since without bothering with too much pre-scrubbing, and it works every time... I burn pans fairly frequently:scared:


----------



## Hawthorn (Jan 31, 2019)

*What was the result?*

Did any of these work for you?


----------



## EchoDexter (Aug 30, 2020)

Soap powder or dishwater tablet in boiled water left to soak preferably overnight works great.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 30, 2020)

DEl girl has not been on for a we while,do hope all ok.


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 30, 2020)

She's probably still scrubbing that pan..?
I hope.
I was going to suggest oven cleaner..


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 31, 2020)

good morning -  yes i am still around.....   just bored with lockdown and not having gone away in the van.....   and yes...    the pan is wonderfully shiney again....   -    only took 3 years !!!    someone else is dreadfully bored to have dredged up this old thread methinks.....    

i am fine  -  fatter   but fine.....  hope everyone else is good....   xx


----------



## Martin P (Aug 31, 2020)

Dont try a sandblaster to clean a pan. I did and it ruined it


----------



## Wully (Aug 31, 2020)

Now look what you done you started a pan-Demic.


----------



## stockcarman (Aug 31, 2020)

Use salt loads of it in water over night and it will come of with Br***o pad next morning


----------



## jeanette (Aug 31, 2020)

Wully said:


> Now look what you done you started a pan-Demic.


Ooh not another one we’ve just been allowed out  Morning Collette good to hear from you


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 31, 2020)

Wully said:


> Now look what you done you started a pan-Demic.



How long have you been waiting for that???

Pmsl.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 31, 2020)

delicagirl said:


> good morning -  yes i am still around.....   just bored with lockdown and not having gone away in the van.....   and yes...    the pan is wonderfully shiney again....   -    only took 3 years !!!    someone else is dreadfully bored to have dredged up this old thread methinks.....
> 
> i am fine  -  fatter   but fine.....  hope everyone else is good....   xx



Fatter but still a looker.


----------



## Martin P (Aug 31, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Fatter but still a looker.


You smooth talking ******  you


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 31, 2020)

That's ok then.. .
Trev is reassured.

Nice one Wully. !


----------



## Paulajc (Aug 31, 2020)

Buy the pink stuff' paste. Around a quid a tub. On a dry pan with dry cloth then rinse. It's great on baked on grease abd the bottom of pans. But the secret it keep it dry.


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 31, 2020)

Wully said:


> Now look what you done you started a pan-Demic.




you sure you dont mean a pandelica ?


----------

